# New Posts Dropdown



## tjohnson (Mar 3, 2011)

Why can't Huddler change the button from a dropdown menu that you have to "Click" on to one the drops down when you "Hover"!?!?!?

The site should be consistent, and drop down just like the other Forum button when you hover.

Todd Johnson


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree Todd.. I have a back button on my wireless mouse or I just hit the back arrow on IE.

Takes me back to the list even if I posted..

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2011)

Yup---I'm still trying to get used to having to click twice to go to "New Posts".

So far, I'm hitting it once & pulling my cursor away, waiting for the page to change.

Then it's, "Darn it---I forgot again", as I go back & click again.

I didn't look at the other things on that list yet---Haven't had time---Too busy trying to keep my "Recent Activities" page up to date, until they fix that.

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 3, 2011)

Just hit your "Back" button..

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Just hit your "Back" button..
> 
> Craig


I do that if that's where I just was, but sometimes I just came from "Subscriptions", sometimes I just came from "My Recent Activities", etc, etc...

Plus if I just made a post, then I have to go over to my "previous page" list to get past the posting part of it.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2011)

Is Bear having a bad day?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2011)

Go to next post---Forum screw-up here!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Is Bear having a bad day?


LOL---Not really, all I originally wanted to do was agree with Todd.

BTW: I love the way the little Eyeball jumps up & down every time the hammer hits the top of the head!!!!  Cracks me up!

Bear


----------

